# Virus und Dialer!!!!! Hilfe!!!!



## Raymi (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute.
Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich Windows Xp Prof. und jetzt habe ich mir glaube ich auch gleich einen Virus eingefangen, es gibt folgende Probleme: Programme gehen einfach nicht mehr, es steht da das entweder irgendwelche .Dll beschädigt sind oder das die Testphase abgelaufen ist z.B.: bei dem Divx-Player, die Freeware Version, nachedem ich sie installiert habe kommt schon eine Meldung "Die 30 Tage Testversion ist abgelaufen", es war aber keine Testversion und nach 10 Min sagt der mir was von 30 Tagen.
Dann habe ich eine neue Netzwerkverbindung, die nennt sich "1394-Verbindung", irgendwie habe ich die gerade mal lahm gelegt aber ich weiß nicht wie ich sie löschen kann.
Dann sind in meinem Windows Ordner "D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Hans\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp" immer solche .tmp datein, die haben immer unterschiedliche Namen wie z.B.: zja2.tmp ; soa1.tmp oder lia2.tmp, das Problem ist, das ich sie nicht löschen kann und wenn ich es doch mal schaffe die Datei verschwinden zu lassen dann ist gleich wieder eine neue da.
Ich habe diese Nothen Antivirus 2003 Prof version und die sagt immer: 
Objekt Name: D:\Dokume~1\Hans\Lokale~1\Temp\zja2.tmp
Virus Name: W32.Pinfi
Action Taken: Unable to repair this file

wenn ich auf "Ok" klicke steht dann bei
Action Taken: Access to the file was denied.

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, bekommt man den irgendwie weg und wenn ja mit was oder wie oder muss ich meine Festplatte formatieren?

Dann habe ich noch ein Problem, ich glaube ich habe einen Dialer, ich kann mich zwar nicht mit einem einwählen da ich das sperren lassen habe aber eben lief bei mir eine Netzwerkverbindung und die sagte mir das ich schon 45min irgendwo drinne war, ich hatte meinen Pc aber erst kurz davor angemacht.
In welchem Ordner befinden sich diese ganzen Dialer Datein damit ich die löschen kann.

Leute bitte helft mir!!!!!!!??????????

Danke.


Ach ja, ich habe da ein Programm auf meiner Festplatte das nennt sich "LiveReg" und ich kann das bei Sytemsteuerung nicht löschen, ich weiß nicht genau was es ist, es kommt aber immer diese Meldung:
Symantec LiveReg cannot be removed at this time because the following applications require this component: Norton Antivirus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Mai 2003)

Hier Tipps zum Entfernen deines Viruses:

http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/w32pariteb.html


Livereg kannste / solltest Du nicht löschen, das ist das UpdateProgramm für Northon Antivirus!


----------



## dfd1 (25. Mai 2003)

Falls du einen 2ten PC hast mit einem Anti-virus Progi drauf:
Bau deine HD aus, setzte den Jumper auf Slave und hänge sie in den Anderen Rechner. Danach Scanne die HD von dort nach viren. So bist du sicher, dass keine Programme (oder Viren)am laufen sind.


----------



## niTeZ (26. Mai 2003)

kannst dir ja das programm "spybot" ziehen. der markiert alle möglichen dialer, und die kannst sie praktisch vom prog aus löschen. es ist fast sicher das ein normaler pc nutzer an die 100 dialer wenn nicht mehr auf dem pc hat. ein paar bekannte hatten sogar 2000  

hier der link zu spybot:

http://security.kolla.de/index.php?lang=de&page=download


----------

